# Applicant letter for spouse visa



## jsandi (Sep 25, 2012)

Happy new Year, Once again I turn to this forum for advice. 
I have written my letter as sponsor for my spouses visa and mine is in quiet a bit of detail. How we meet, relationship timeline, financial requirement, accomodation and plan for future. Now the bit we are stumped on is what my spouse should write. Does it need to be as details but from her point of view and does anyone know where I can find some templates to help.

Thank you!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

jsandi said:


> Happy new Year, Once again I turn to this forum for advice.
> I have written my letter as sponsor for my spouses visa and mine is in quiet a bit of detail. How we meet, relationship timeline, financial requirement, accomodation and plan for future. Now the bit we are stumped on is what my spouse should write. Does it need to be as details but from her point of view and does anyone know where I can find some templates to help.


No. Just the relationship history from her standpoint. Emphasis on shared interests, philosophy and beliefs. Plan for the future. Should mainly agree with your version but without copying. Under 1000 words.


----------

